# Help with Wait Times



## kennymapleleaf (2 Sep 2020)

Hi all,

I'm going down the VAC road and confused.  My claim has gone from Stage 1 to Stage 3 in a day.  On the page where it shows Stage 3 it says that my completed application was received in November.  My question is, does the wait time start at the November date or the date that my application went to Stage 3?  

Thanks in advance


----------



## meni0n (2 Sep 2020)

Wait time starts when it goes to stage 3

Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## kennymapleleaf (2 Sep 2020)

meni0n said:
			
		

> Wait time starts when it goes to stage 3
> 
> Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


Thanks for the help


----------



## TCM621 (14 Sep 2020)

The service start date (SSD) begins when VAC has all the required documents. That is not stage 3 (although the dates maybe the same). Unfortunately, the front line VAC staff are often ignorant of that and will claim it begins at stage three. I have confirmed this through the Ombudsman's office about 2 years ago and I haven't seen anything documenting a change.


----------

